# Fuse remote turn on wire?



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone put fuses in their remote turn on wire? I'm putting an ms8 in my car with no headunit and was considering it. If I did this what size fuse should be used ?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Amperage off the remote turn on isn't very high. Doesn't require much to switch amps/etc on. A 3-5 amp fuse should be more then enough. Depends where your pulling a Acc 12v from. Fuse box one isn't necessary. Off battery then yes.


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

Beckerson1 said:


> Amperage off the remote turn on isn't very high. Doesn't require much to switch amps/etc on. A 3-5 amp fuse should be more then enough. Depends where your pulling a Acc 12v from. Fuse box one isn't necessary. Off battery then yes.


So if it's the remote wire off my OEM hu then it's probably not worth the time?


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

Also the install guide says to use a 25 amp fuse on the ms8's power wire. I only have a 30 amp fuse, 5 amp difference isn't a problem is it?


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Fuses are dirt cheap. Hit up the nearest auto parts store and get the proper fuse!  That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

5A doesn`t make any difference if internal amps not used, I bet processor itself use no more than 5A.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

perfecxionx said:


> Does anyone put fuses in their remote turn on wire? I'm putting an ms8 in my car with no headunit and was considering it. If I did this what size fuse should be used ?


 You`ve got me confused here remote wire from what unit if you have no hU?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I fuse the remote wire at 3A if tapping into stock wiring, otherwise no fuse coming from an aftermarket head unit. The MS8 does not use as much power when the internal amplifier is not seeing any resistance but the internal amplifier is still always on. I would fuse the MS8 at 15-20A if you are not using the internal amplifier.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

perfecxionx said:


> So if it's the remote wire off my OEM hu then it's probably not worth the time?


No need. It would be redundent


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

X2.

There really isnt any reason to fuse the remote wire from the HU because they only put out about .5 amps if even that.Usually less.Since fuses are designed to open at double there current for 2 seconds and can go even longer with less a shorted remote wire would probably burn the switching transistor in the HU before the fuse went.
Some HU,s even have a resistor in series with the remote wire so it wouldnt pop the fuse even if it was extremely small in value.

If you are worried about it for some reason then use the remote wire to trigger a relay then fuse the power wire feeding the relay with something like a 3 amp fuse.


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

apparently i was mistaken, my oem unit does not have a remote turn on, the ms8 manual says



> Rem In:
> Connect this terminal to the remote turn-on output of the system’s source unit, if the
> source unit has a remote turn-on output. Alternately, you can connect this terminal to the vehicle’s accessory (ACC) power circuit. *Any voltage over +4V DC at this terminal will trigger the MS-8 to turn on*.



i still have the wiring harness from my previous headunit plugged in, can i just use one of those wires as a remote turn on (say for example the power antenna wire from the aftermarket harness)?

I dont understand what the ACC is and my manual doesnt seem to describe what it is


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

perfecxionx said:


> apparently i was mistaken, my oem unit does not have a remote turn on, the ms8 manual says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accessory power. One example is when you turn your key to acc (before you start the vehicle) you notice you can use your hu, ect. 

Your stock radio has a remote turn on. You just need to know what wire to tap into


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

Beckerson1 said:


> Accessory power. One example is when you turn your key to acc (before you start the vehicle) you notice you can use your hu, ect.
> 
> Your stock radio has a remote turn on. You just need to know what wire to tap into




how would i figure that out? the car is a 2007 accord the factory harness is pretty difficult to get to without pulling the whole radio out


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

perfecxionx said:


> how would i figure that out? the car is a 2007 accord the factory harness is pretty difficult to get to without pulling the whole radio out


Quick Google search shows yellow/red as your remote turn on. You can also use the power antenna yellow/green.

Just confirm with a dmm. You want the yellow/red to show 12v only when car is on acc or on. Same with the power antenna


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

Beckerson1 said:


> Quick Google search shows yellow/red as your remote turn on. You can also use the power antenna yellow/green.
> 
> Just confirm with a dmm. You want the yellow/red to show 12v only when car is on acc or on. Same with the power antenna


first of all, thanks a lot for all the help
in the photo i provided the light blue wire from my aftermarket harness is for the power antenna, could i just use that as a remote wire and cover up the ends of the other exposed wires?

thanks again


----------

